
Show HN: The React Handbook - flaviocopes
https://reacthandbook.com
======
Huperniketes
I appreciate the effort you put into your work, and it certainly looks
complete. Thanks for sharing it. But I hope you formatted the book so it's
easier to read than your landing page. Center alignment is hard on the eyes.

~~~
flaviocopes
I will keep this in mind for my next "design", I'm not a designer and it
shows! I can guarantee the ebook is left aligned though :)

------
hdfx
\- The "Here is a 20-pages PDF preview" is too small. I had to scroll up and
down twice to notice it actually.

\- The layout of the PDF file is awesome!

------
jhunter1016
Big fan of your work. Will definitely check this out!

~~~
flaviocopes
Thank you!

